# Electrician Costs?



## kristiamy (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone know how much it would cost to put an electrical outlet in the floor, in the center of the family room, above a 7ft crawl/walk space? Just trying to get an idea...has anyone done it? Also, any recommendations for electricians would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Open the phone book and call some local electricians.


----------



## kristiamy (Jan 5, 2010)

should i ask for cost in phone


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's the idea!


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> That's the idea!


:thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_The Admin and Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

This thread has been closed._


----------

